# Six scan pics inc. 4D inside- do you think boy or girl? *UPDATE*



## BUGaBOO

I posted last week after my 12 week scan but have some new pics today. The tech wouldn't have a guess for me :dohh: We seen a 4D shot but the legs were crossed. Can anyone have a guess? Just about everyone said girl for the last scan but now hubby and I are thinking boy, not that we can see boy parts, just a feeling............

Thank you!
Baby is 13w4d

Pic 1
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1148.jpg

Pic 2
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1144.jpg

Pic 3
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1143.jpg

Pic 4
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1139.jpg

Pic 5
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1129.jpg

Pic 6
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/IMG_1154.jpg


----------



## pinkribbon

I can't see any boy bits :shrug: so maybe girl?


----------



## BUGaBOO

Thank you! Anyone else?


----------



## Nyn

that really looks girly hun. looks like my dd's scan pics!!


----------



## pixeldust

Definitely a girl.


----------



## destynibaby

Girl
But i just wanna say how amazingly clear your scans are.
that must be one hell of a ultrasound machine.
simply beautiful!


----------



## Samie18

No idea but amazing pics!!!


----------



## katealim

Defo. looks like a girl nub in pic 2.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Yay I hope so!
Pleased with the scan pics - though we had to drive 45mins to the radiology clinic it was only $115 for the NT scan as opposed to the one nearby charging $200! Just 2 weeks till we can find out

Intelligender said BOY
Baking soda test said GIRL
Heartrate says GIRL
Morning sickness and acne say GIRL
Sour cravings say BOY
My much trusted psychic says BOY
Family say BOY
Scan guesses say GIRL


----------



## Mummy2B21

Id definitely say a girl x


----------



## Pinkgirl

I really think that is a girl hun xx


----------



## BUGaBOO

Had a scan today in NSW so my MIL could be there and the Sonographer said GIRL! He said it is still early but said there were 3 lines and he was sticking with his guns even after looking at the 3D image. Getting gender scan in 2 weeks to confirm

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/f2a22ec7.jpg
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/6db6d4a7.jpg
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/60717462.jpg


----------



## Nyn

congrats!!! I was going to say girl too..your scan pics look identical to my dd's! x


----------



## Blue_star

I hope you get your little girl :) Intelligender was wrong for me it gave a strong boy result I had a scan yesterday at the hospital i'm almost 23 weeks the tech said it was a girl we even checked again later on to show a family member and it's a girl. I don't think intelligender works to be honest just a 50/50 lol.


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

them scan pictures are amazing


----------



## BUGaBOO

Getting gender scan at baby bond on Tuesday!


----------



## BUGaBOO

It's definitely a girl! Yay!


----------

